# Meeting in South Georgia



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm hosting a frog meet. Buy,sell, trade frogs and supplies. I'll be cooking hamburgers,hotdogs, and brats.

Saturday october 13th 5pm
St.Mary, GA exit 1 off of I95

PM me for directions and details


----------

